# 20 gallon, finally



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I finally have some stability in the tank! The plants are fairly new, so they are growing.. we shall see over time, and adding new plants.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

daking said:


> I finally have some stability in the tank! The plants are fairly new, so they are growing.. we shall see over time, and adding new plants.


hey whats up- if you're adding plants your gouramis would appreciate some floating horwort in the low current corner. tie it to a suction cup if you have to - to keep it still

cheers


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

yea, that is the next part, some of that in the right, and vals somewhere else... the open water is on the left where the filter is


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

daking said:


> yea, that is the next part, some of that in the right, and vals somewhere else... the open water is on the left where the filter is


usually wongs is cheapest for hornwort


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

where is that? being financially strapped wit a baby coming, cheap is always great


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

daking said:


> where is that? being financially strapped wit a baby coming, cheap is always great


Gerard and broadview. just look it up in yellowpags. wongs aquarium. i think its six dollars for a whole bag


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Daking,

From your pictures it looks like you have "Mondo Grass" (please correct me if I am wrong...). Just wanted to let you know that mondo grass is not an aquatic plant, but is often sold in places like petsmart as aquatic.

Try and return it if you can 

Take a look see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ophiopogon_japonicus


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

hmm the wifey got it, and planted it while I was on nights. I guess I am gunna remove it, however, its filling the void for now wit what seems to be no real problems that I know of. Its gunna go once I get other plants to fill in. She thought it was the "grass" I believe is the micro java? she wants to get that for the bottom


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't worry about it too much - it won't hurt anything. It might even start to root a bit. In the long run though, it will be more prone to algae growth because it can't compete and eventually, it will start to die.

It just bugs me that some places sell these plants as aquatic when they really are not (keep in mind, most "aquatic" plants are actually bog plants that can grow submersed - mondo, however, won't). You would probably have a better time trying to convert your lawn to mondo grass 

Micro java? I'm not really sure - perhaps you are referring to java moss?


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

i cant remmeber the exact name, but people have it as ground cover


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Maybe Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis)?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Blyxa Japonica?

http://www.thegreenaquarium.com/articles/images/Blyxa_japonica_001.JPG


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

yes to tabatha. I believe that is what it is


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

updated photo


----------

